# lo intenté por las buenas



## izaleandra

Muy buenas, aqui tengo un joven que quiere ir a la ciudad y que lo pide a su padre, *primero por las buenas.
*El padre se niega y acaba huyendo de su casa.J´ai traduit par - j´essayais d´abord de bon gré - mais cela ne reflètait pas le contexte. Ce jeune homme déteste la campagne et son père est un tyran attaché à la terre. Notre héros veut dire par là qu´il essaya "avec de bonnes manières", par le biais du dialogue et du respect*. *

Et je trouve que - j´essayais tout d´abord avec bonne volonté - sonne fagôté.
Auriez-vous d´autres alternatives à me proposer?

Merci

"Comme en el pueblo no veia ningún porvenir, intenté buscarlo en otro lugar... *Primero lo intenté por las buenas*... y luego lo intenté por todos los medios."


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo.

No me satisface del todo pero quizá valga *à l'amiable*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- gentiment ?

Si vous désirez "coller" au texte expagnol :
- par de bons procédés /

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## izaleandra

Gracias Athos, c´est effectivement l´esprit. J´ai finallement opté pour: *Je commençais à l´amiable...* Qu´en pensez-vous?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

> ...lo intenté por las buenas.


 
Yo me inclinaría por tenter/essayer à l’amiable pero espera otras opiniones.


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

Je crois que je dirais quelque chose comme "j'ai d'abord essayé par la douceur..."

A bientôt.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mon essai:

J'ai d'abord essayé *amiablement*.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Prefiero la dulzura de Miely , y no la amabilidad resignada y casi a regañadientes.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> Prefiero la dulzura de Miely , y no la amabilidad resignada y casi a regañadientes.



Es que *Miely* es dulce por definición...

No obstante, el chaval, harto de la vida en el campo, no puede pedir salir de ahí con dulzura sino con determinación, pese a hacerlo primero educadamente.


Swift: quizá no te has dado cuenta pero se ha fundido tu lucecita verde...


----------



## noroeme

..en douceur?


----------



## mielyazabache

Bueno amigos, lo siento pero con tanta bombilla y lucecita, no se nos aclara nada el asunto .. Entonces : me parece claro que el chico se acerca a su padre con determinación, Victor. 

Pourtant en français on dit couramment: "j'ai d'abord essayé par la douceur et puis [...] j'ai employé les grand moyens" par exemple.

Muxus

mais il y a peut-être une meilleure formule, j'en conviens !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mielyazabache said:


> Pourtant en français on dit couramment: "j'ai d'abord essayé par la douceur et puis [...] j'ai employé les grand moyens" par exemple.



C'est sans doute une bonne option.

Une qui me plaît aussi c'est celle que *Izaleandra* a écartée d'emblée: *j'essayais d'abord de bon gré.*


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> Une qui me plaît aussi c'est celle que *Izaleandra* a écartée d'emblée: *j'essayais d'abord de bon gré.*



Moi aussi, je la trouve parfaite.


----------



## mielyazabache

Il me semble que "de bon gré" s'appliquerait plutôt à celui qui doit s'acquitter d'une tâche qui ne l'enchante guère... mais c'est quelque chose de ce goût-là.

Je pensais aussi à "j'essayai d'abord d'en parler posément (calmement, tranquillement... )"...

Muxus


----------



## izaleandra

Notre héros ne reçoit pas d´affection familiale et n´en éprouve guère à leur égard. Pour autant la "douceur" ne me parait pas de circonstance. Son père est violent, têtu et autoritaire. Lui se rend compte qu´il n´est pas à sa place mais, à 14 ou 15 ans, est encore sous le joug paternel qui l´a gouverné depuis l´enfance. En fait, il lui demande l´autorisation de partir. Devant la négative et surtout l´absence d´empathie et de dialogue, il décide de s´enfuir. Plus tard, il deviendra anarchiste.
Cela me travaille car j´ai le sentiment qu´il y aurait une expression pile-poil (je ne sais pas si pile-poil s´écrit comme ça... en tout cas, c´est un autre lien intéressant!!!).
Un grand merci pour toutes vos interventions... c´est un plaisir que de vous lire


----------



## noroeme

¿Qué les parece "comme il faut"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

Une posibilidad, aunque algo alejada del texto original:

.... j’essayais/tentais que cela me soit accordé de bon/plein gré

… j’essayais/tentais de l’obtenir de bon gré.


----------



## izaleandra

Merci encore pour vos idées, ça m´en a donné d´autres:
- j´essayais d´abord avec égards - ou - j´y mis d´abord les manières - me semblent les plus adéquates mais j´ai trouvé aussi:
J´essayais d´abord en de bons termes / à la bonne franquette /
en bonne intelligence / la bonne méthode / par de bons procédés / le bon biais / la voie cordiale / le tact / le bon sens...


----------



## izaleandra

je crois qu´on peut dire aussi - J´y mis d´abord du bon - exact?


----------



## noroeme

¿comme il se doit?


----------



## mielyazabache

Ah oui ! Et dans la même idée : 

"j'y mis d'abord les formes" ou mieux peut-être "j'essayai d'abord d'y mettre les formes"...ou "je commençai par y mettre les formes"


----------



## mielyazabache

izaleandra said:


> je crois qu´on peut dire aussi - J´y mis d´abord du bon - exact?


 

Dans cet esprit-là, on dirait plutôt "j'y mis d'abord du mien" (sous entendu "j'ai eu la bonne volonté d'y mettre les formes malgré..." )

Je continue à chercher...


----------



## Sophie.G

Como se pone la expresion "por las buenas" en esta frase:

"Preferiria irme por las buenas, dentro de lo possible." 

Gracias


----------

